# No eggs



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

So I have 2 rir and 1 wyandotte. They all seem fine eating and drinking. I've had 0 eggs from all three for the last three days. We've had a lot of rain but it is Florida. I changed the nest box bedding last night and still 0 eggs today. Anything that I can look for?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Maybe they're moulting?


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

They are _probably _laying their eggs somewhere that you wouldn't expect. ( if possible).
BUT....I must say....that MY _only _"Easter Egger" ( that lays Robin-Blue eggs ) has occasionally taken a _few _"days-off".
My other hens don't miss much. (maybe a day-off each week)
( Buff Orpingtons, Rhode Island Reds, Barred Rock )
-ReTIRED-


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

It's definitely weird. All three are usually good for 4-6 eggs a week and each hen never takes more than 1 day off. I've checked the whole yard and every nook and cranny and can't find anything. Just think its weird that all three decided to stop laying at the same time.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Lets see here are some possible causes:

Heat
low calcium
molting
fear
laying in a hidden spot
just because
not long enough light (usually happen in winter)
Broodiness
illness
again, just because their body needs a break

Chickens are mysterious lol it could be any number of things. It happens, no need to worry.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

They probably stopped because of the rain. Sometimes if the weather is funny, mine won't lay.. Mine also don't lay just because.. I wouldn't worry too much about it unless it becomes a long time and they start acting sick.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Well we're at day 5 and still 0 eggs. All three hens still eating, drinking, and acting normal. Stumped.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Any possibility that they joined a Union ?

-ReTIRED-


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol. We always get 1-3 eggs a day and all of a sudden nothing for 5 days.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

I went out tonight to lock them up and noticed a lot of Mosquitos in the coop. We've had a lot of rain here in Florida so that's not helping. Any ideas on keeping Mosquitos away?


----------



## DixieBee (Apr 18, 2013)

I know the feeling, I was getting 26 to 33 eggs a day, and in the past week and a half, only 9 to 14


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

7 days straight without a single egg.


----------



## wademach1977 (Apr 13, 2013)

If it is hot and they are panting the chickens will not eat enough food due to it making them even warmer. Also chickens do not like to drink hot warmer in hot temps. Freeze some ice blocks or ice cubes and put them in the water periodicallys to keep temps of the water lower. This is how I deal with extreme heat in caring for my poultry.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

I like the ice cube idea. I'll do that. They're actually eating a little but more. I've been giving them a little more layer pellets than usual trying to kick start them back up. I'm gonna have to buy eggs this weekend. First time in forever.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

9 days just in case anyone's interested.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Are they laying somewhere else? Maybe hiding a nest on you.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

I have checked everywhere. I have 2 nest boxes in the coop (they only use one), and 2 milk crates outside on separate ends of the yard (they're never been used). I don't have any bushes in the back yard and have checked every corner, nook, and cranny. Ok just stumped that all 3 stopped on the same day.


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

Start looking for tracks. I had a skunk that would carry the eggs away and eat them.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I got rhode islands and it was storming for the first days as well and it took them about a week to settle in and be sure the new place was a safe spot.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

You can plant lemon grass to repel mosquitoes. Put it in a hanging pot do you can hang it in the coop and its portable.. Also out of reach from chickens.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

In regards to being warmer I've read any corn should never be fed in summer as it overheats them quickly. I'm sorry I don't have more input. Going that long without eggs is definitely a stumper.


----------

